# [Video] Erik Expert F2L tutorial



## Erik (Aug 25, 2009)

An expert video. I recommend you are at least sub-20 for this or have some really good understanding of F2L otherwise it'll be hard to follow. I hope it's helpful!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 25, 2009)

lol. 
"Hey, whad up, nerds?"
Is that what it says?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> lol.
> "Hey, whad up, nerds?"
> Is that what it says?



lol yea i watched it twice to make usre


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 25, 2009)

One thing about complex F2L tricks though..it may mess with lookahead in the beginning stage but once you get used to it..they're very useful.

Great vid anyway..I doubt I can absorb all of them...some tricks are really interesting


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Aug 25, 2009)

lol i was thinking of posting the video, very nice video 5/5


----------



## Faz (Aug 26, 2009)

3:05?

Gimme gimme.

Also, 13:58 plz. 

17:31 - I just wanna shout out "Goose!"

Yay I don't have a life.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2009)

R' F' R U R U' R' F ?

and

F2 L F L' F?


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2009)

yay! I have no life


----------



## Erik (Aug 26, 2009)

Congrats ^^ I'm always surprised people don't comment that I don't have a life for making those vids, probably takes more time than watching it fully


----------



## deadalnix (Aug 26, 2009)

I will look at this as soon as I can (I'm currently working)


----------



## Stefan (Aug 26, 2009)

Another nice "why don't you just use" example I found recently:
Scramble: *R U R' U' R U' R' U2*
I used to use: *U2 R U R' U R U' R'*
Now I use: *R U' R' U2 R U R'*

And for the R2U2... case:
You showed: *R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'*
I prefer: *[noparse][[/noparse]U] R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'*

And yay I have no life either.


----------



## Erik (Aug 26, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Another nice "why don't you just use" example I found recently:
> Scramble: *R U R' U' R U' R' U2*
> I used to use: *U2 R U R' U R U' R'*
> Now I use: *R U' R' U2 R U R'*



That's a nice option. I don't think I'd use it though so the case of: RU2R'URU'R' and RUR'U'RU'R' are solved the same way. I don't know.. I kinda like it to solve similar cases similar ways. I might come back to this once I tried your option a bit more, it's interesting.



StefanPochmann said:


> And for the R2U2... case:
> You showed: *R U R' U2 R U R' U' R U R'*
> I prefer: *[noparse][[/noparse]U] R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'*


Well, to be honest I either do the R2 U2 alg or the alg from the side with: FRU'R'F'L'U'L. I'll definitely (notice the correct spelling of definitely) take a look at your option too.



StefanPochmann said:


> And yay I have no life either.


----------



## Ewks (Aug 26, 2009)

Erik said:


> Congrats ^^ I'm always surprised people don't comment that I don't have a life for making those vids, probably takes more time than watching it fully



I actually thought of that but didn't post anything 'cause you're an awesome cuber (and it's quite obvious that awesome cubers don't have life or they'd be doing something else than cubing).


----------



## Rama (Aug 26, 2009)

Ewks said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats ^^ I'm always surprised people don't comment that I don't have a life for making those vids, probably takes more time than watching it fully
> ...



Boy am I glad that I don't have any charisma at all.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 26, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> R' F' R U R U' R' F ?
> 
> and
> 
> *F2 L F L' F*?



I don't get it..wouldn't R U2 R' be a LOT faster? Unless you're talking bout last layer control...could you give an example of when to use that instead of R U2 R'?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Aug 26, 2009)

Imagine you have the slot in BR, and you want to avoid a cube rotation. R2' F R F' R is better than y R U2 R'.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2009)

What?...

Do F' L F' L' F2

If you do R U2 R', then the UL and UB edges would be incorrectly oriented. If you do F2 L F L' F, then the edges on the last layer will be correctly oriented.

R U2 R' is faster but, F2 L F L' F orients the edges on the last layer.


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 26, 2009)

Erik, thanks for the video! I watched the whole thing (and took notes!), so I also have no life!

The only question I have right now is about the case you had at 18:54. You are describing how to use keyhole to solve the FL slot using D L' U' L D'. However, the edge that belongs in FL was in FL only flipped. You could use a keyhole concept to solve two pairs at once (like you showed once earlier in the video) by doing: D y' U' R U R' U y L' U' L D'

That case has two cube rotations, which is not preferable, so I tried using something more in line with what you taught in the video to do: D L' U' L y' R' F' R U R U' R' F D' but this takes 13 moves to do and is not all RU or LU.

Would you have any special trick to also use keyhole concepts to solve both pairs at once quickly? Or is it not worth it? I look specifically for things like that during my F2L, so if I had that during a solve I would have done D y' U' R U R' U y L' U' L D' and just done the two cube rotations.

Is this not a good idea to do in this specific case because it is at an awkward angle?

Chris


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 26, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> The only question I have right now is about the case you had at 18:54. You are describing how to use keyhole to solve the FL slot using D L' U' L D'. However, the edge that belongs in FL was in FL only flipped. You could use a keyhole concept to solve two pairs at once (like you showed once earlier in the video) by doing: D y' U' R U R' U y L' U' L D'
> 
> Chris



I think you might have thought that the B/O/W corner was solved because I think that sequence will not solve both pairs at once.

However, even if that case did come up, you could do: D U2 L F' L' F U2 L' U' L D'


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 27, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> I think you might have thought that the B/O/W corner was solved because I think that sequence will not solve both pairs at once.



:fp



Robert-Y said:


> However, even if that case did come up, you could do: D U2 L F' L' F U2 L' U' L D'



Wow I like that trick! I would not have though to use that to solve that F2L case! Thanks Robert!

Chris


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 27, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > However, even if that case did come up, you could do: D U2 L F' L' F U2 L' U' L D'
> ...



It's always an honour and a pleasure to help a speedcubing legend


----------



## Enter (Aug 27, 2009)

these video is so long like Titanic 
but it is great thanks for the video and i don't have a life to


----------



## Radu (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you very much Erik for this video! I was really looking these days after some advanced f2l techniques. I will check the video later when i get home from work.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 28, 2009)

@Chris: I've found an alternative with the help of opticubes which I really like 

y' D U2 R U M' U R' U' r' R D'


----------

